# A mite and others from the garden



## davholla (Mar 23, 2016)

A very small mite



EF7A2305mite by davholla2002, on Flickr
A small harvestman



EF7A2466-7harvestmanstackll by davholla2002, on Flickr

A springtail




EF7A2496springtail by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

